# CoolerMaster Realpower M520 W-was haltet ihr davon??



## ZT_T190driver (18. Juni 2009)

habe mir jetzt ein CoolerMaster Realpower M520 W NT bestellt für 69 eus bei caseking!!
Was haltet ihr vom NT??carsten


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juni 2009)

Nix, das Teil ist uralt und nicht besonders toll, nicht zu empfehlen.

Warum bestellst du auch erstmal irgendwas und fragst hinterher, ob das was taugt?!
Wär es nicht sinniger, erst zu fragen, ob das was taugt und dann zu bestellen??


----------



## ZT_T190driver (18. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nix, das Teil ist uralt und nicht besonders toll, nicht zu empfehlen.
> 
> Warum bestellst du auch erstmal irgendwas und fragst hinterher, ob das was taugt?!
> Wär es nicht sinniger, erst zu fragen, ob das was taugt und dann zu bestellen??



hab mich vorher schon informiert,wollt bloss nochmal eure meinung hören.
und du bist der erste der das NT so schlecht findet!!!
Was würdest mir denn dann empfehlen,wenn das CM ja so schlecht ist??


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juni 2009)

Und wer sind die anderen, die das NT gut finden?
Oder wo wurde das Realpower in diesem Forum empfohlen??

Ich seh da irgendwie nicht viel...


----------



## ZT_T190driver (18. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und wer sind die anderen, die das NT gut finden?
> Oder wo wurde das Realpower in diesem Forum empfohlen??
> 
> Ich seh da irgendwie nicht viel...



Hab ich jetzt kein bock drauf,son quatsch,nur deine meinung zählt,oder wie??


----------



## pr0hunter (18. Juni 2009)

Auf seine Meinung kann man sich ja auch verlassen


----------



## ZT_T190driver (18. Juni 2009)

pr0hunter schrieb:


> Auf seine Meinung kann man sich ja auch verlassen


Was ist denn Acbel??
Is doch von CM!!
Kann ich garnix mit anfangen,und weshalb ist es denn so schlecht???
begründung bitte!!
bezogen auf deine antwort im andern thread!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juni 2009)

Wie im anderen Thread geschrieben:
Acbel ist der Hersteller.
Coolermaster ist nur Retailer (=Händler, Vertreiber), der die Produkte von einem Hersteller einkauft, verpackt und ein eigenes Label drauf backt und dann das ganze (an Großhändler/Importeure) verhökert.

Echte Hersteller gibts nur wenige, die was taugen gerad mal 'ne Hand voll!
Und die auch an Endkunden vertreiben sind wirklich rar (hm, da fällt mir jetzt nur FSP, Heroichi und Seasonic sowie Enermax ein)


----------



## poiu (18. Juni 2009)

acbel ist nicht so doll , gibt schlechtere aber auch deutlich bessere , vorallem wenn man bedenkt das dass Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 deutlich besser, aber kaum teurer ist !

die real power serie taugt erst ab 850W liegt aber daran das ab da wieder der gleiche hersteller dahintersteckt wie beim Silent Pro


----------



## 8ykrid (16. Juli 2009)

SO ein Blödsinn was hier geschrieben wird. Einer sagt ist Kacke und alle glauben es... .
Habe das NT auch seit einem halben Jahr. Es ist leise, hat KM und genügend Leistung und Reserven. In der Luxx printet konnte nix negatives festgestellt werden. Und andere sagen auch das es gut ist.
Ausserdem, wieso ist Der ATX 2.3 Standard veraltet? Und was hat das retailer gedöns mit der Qualität zu tun? Wieder scheinbar Selbstbeweihräucherung(ich weiß mehr wie andere)

Greetz 8ykrid


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2009)

Du stänkerst auch nur rum weil andere Bessser informiert sind als du , oder wie !




> Und was hat das retailer gedöns mit der Qualität zu tun?



nee ist schon klar ist egal wer das Baut , hautsache später klebt da einer ein Marken aufkleber drauf dann schreien alle Juhu 



> wieso ist Der ATX 2.3 Standard veraltet?


hier hat keiner was vom ATX Standard geschrieben

das Netzteil ist aber etwa von 2007 , seit da ist es auch gelistet Cooler Master Real Power M520, 520W ATX 2.3 (RS-520-ASAA-A1) Preisentwicklung bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

seitdem ist schon vieles passiert!

Es ist auch kein schlechtes Netzeil wenn man es schon hat , neu kaufen würde ich es aber nicht , vorallem da dass Cooler MAster Silent Pro deutlich besser und kaum teurer ist !


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2009)

8ykrid schrieb:


> SO ein Blödsinn was hier geschrieben wird.


Hast du Belege für gegenteiliges?
Also entsprechende Messungen an einer Chroma Teststation oder ähnlichem?
Samt einem Reviewer, der auch weiß, was er tut?


8ykrid schrieb:


> Es ist leise, hat KM und genügend Leistung und Reserven.


Genau, wie etwa 90% aller am Markt erhältlichen Netzteile mit KM.
Aber hauptsache es ist leise, wie hoch die Störungen auf den Leitungen sind, ist ja egal, zumal man das ja auch nicht soo ohne weiteres feststellen kann...
Ist ja nicht so, das es einen 3Dmark oder so dafür gäbe  



8ykrid schrieb:


> In der Luxx printet konnte nix negatives festgestellt werden. Und andere sagen auch das es gut ist.


Wer ist Andre??



8ykrid schrieb:


> Ausserdem, wieso ist Der ATX 2.3 Standard veraltet?


Und hat der ATX Standard jetzt damit zu tun?!
Der sagt doch überhaupt nix aus, was mit der Qualität des Netzteiles zu tun hat...


8ykrid schrieb:


> Und was hat das retailer gedöns mit der Qualität zu tun?


Wie schon gesagt wurde, solltest du, bevor du einfach nur rummotzt, mal lesen, was geschrieben wird und mal versuchen, zu verstehen, was geschrieben wurde und nicht einfach nur irgendwie rummotzen, hauptsache du kannst dein Netzteil verteidigen.

Hab jetzt auch keinen Bock, noch viel dazu zu schreiben, nur so viel: CoolerMaster backt nur Etiketten auf Netzteile, die bauen nichts, sowas nennt man dann auch Retailer, wie du sicherlich (nicht) weißt...


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe seit 1 Jahr ein CM Real Power m620 und bin damit total zufrieden!
Mag ja sein das es da bessere gibt, aber so schlecht ist das Nt von der Leistung her auch nicht.
Wenn man aber auch sieht, dass man z.B. für ein 525W Enermax mit über 100 wahrscheinlich dabei ist, ist das CM nicht die schlechteste Varriante!
Ich bin der Meinung, dass du mit dem NT keinen Fehler gemacht hast
MFG


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2009)

@Icke&Er
Hast du mich jemals ein Enermax Netzteil empfehlen sehen?
Das hab ich weder hier noch im 3DCenter getan, weil ich die nicht so toll find, wie sie geredet werden.
Gibt zu jeder Zeit Netzteile, die besser und/oder günstiger denn die Enermaxen gewesen sind.

Und wie schon gesagt, gibts deutlich bessere Netzteile denn das uralte Realpower.

PS: ich empfehel auch nicht oft BQT, die mag ich auch nicht besonders.


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Juli 2009)

War ja auch nur ein Bsp mit Enermax! Is mir schon klar, dass die CM nicht das NOn-Plus-Ultra sind , aber für ein normales sys reichen sie aus!


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2009)

keiner hat behauptet es ist ein LC-Power  


> Es ist auch kein schlechtes Netzeil wenn man es schon hat , neu kaufen würde ich es aber nicht , vorallem da dass Cooler MAster Silent Pro deutlich besser und kaum teurer ist !



Übrigens ich empfehle lustigerweise auch kaum Enermax & BQT , erstere sind mir für die gebotene Quali zu teuer und BQT ist bis auf denn Support nix besonderes!


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2009)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> War ja auch nur ein Bsp mit Enermax! Is mir schon klar, dass die CM nicht das NOn-Plus-Ultra sind , aber für ein normales sys reichen sie aus!



Für ein normales System reicht jedes Netzteil aus, das ist ja das 'Problem'...


----------



## klyer (16. Juli 2009)

8ykrid schrieb:


> SO ein Blödsinn was hier geschrieben wird. Einer sagt ist Kacke und alle glauben es... .
> Habe das NT auch seit einem halben Jahr. Es ist leise, hat KM und genügend Leistung und Reserven. In der Luxx printet konnte nix negatives festgestellt werden. Und andere sagen auch das es gut ist.
> Ausserdem, wieso ist Der ATX 2.3 Standard veraltet? Und was hat das retailer gedöns mit der Qualität zu tun? Wieder scheinbar Selbstbeweihräucherung(ich weiß mehr wie andere)
> 
> Greetz 8ykrid



schließe mich an, 


ich habe es auch, und ich bin super zufrieden damit,
-kabelmanagement
-80+
-520W 
reicht alles völlig aus 

finds nur blöd, das andere über das nt schlecht quatschen und es selber nicht mal haben.
mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Juli 2009)

klyer schrieb:


> finds nur blöd, das andere über das nt schlecht quatschen und es selber nicht mal haben.



Ich brauch auch kein LC Power NT oder Rasurbo oder Xilence NT in meinem Rechner um zu wissen das es billig Müll ist 
Auch wenn das CM da schon deutlich besser ist als die genannten jetzt gerade.


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Juli 2009)

Jeder hat da auch ne andere Meinung drüber und da soll auch jeder machen wie er es für richtig empfindet!
Aber er hat ja gefragt was wir davon halten und das nicht alle für das Cm sind war ja eigentlich auch klar!
MFG

*damit kann man die Sache eigentlich beenden*


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2009)

klyer schrieb:


> finds nur blöd, das andere über das nt schlecht quatschen und es selber nicht mal haben.


Ich finds blöd, das andere Dinge schön reden müssen, nur weil sie es selbst besitzen und jegliche Kritik bzw anderen Meinungen erdrücken müssen...

Es ist nunmal so, das es einen Grund gab, warum man von Acbel zu Enhance gewechselt ist, genau wie niemand mehr bei Topower kauft...


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Juli 2009)

hier ist doch die frage was wir davon halten

das netzteil ist nicht extrem schlecht aber es gibt mittlerweile einfach besseres für das gleiche geld

und wenn man negative meinungen über sein gerade gekauftes netzteil nicht verträgt dann sollte man erst garnett fragen

ich sehe auch kein sinn da weiter drauf einzugehen da sich manche nicht belehren lassen

immer dieses ich hab das es läuft seit einiger zeit ohne probleme

das sagt garnix aus über die stabilität und qualität und genauso über die effizience ich hab auch ein tagan 400u33 und wenn ich jetzt fragen würde was die leute hier davon halten würde genau das gleich kommen es ist halt schon älter und dementsprechend gibt es bessere
(baut tagan eigendlich selber die netzteile oder sind das auch vertreiber)


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> (baut tagan eigendlich selber die netzteile oder sind das auch vertreiber)


Tagan baut nicht selbst, die kaufen auch nur ein.

Dein TG400U33 ist z.B. noch von Topower.
Die sind zwar halbwegs brauchbar, aber für eine hohe Ausfallrate bekannt, solltest also schon mal Geld für ein neues bei seite legen...


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2009)

> baut tagan eigendlich selber die netzteile oder sind das auch vertreiber



In D vertreibt Maxpoint die Netzteile für Tagan, Seasonic und silverPower (auch von Seasonic) 

Tagan ist auch nur eine Marke die bauen lässt , die alten serien bei Topower , die neuen bei Enhance und Impervio.

EDIT : Stafan war schnelle


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Tagan baut nicht selbst, die kaufen auch nur ein.
> 
> Dein TG400U33 ist z.B. noch von Topower.
> Die sind zwar halbwegs brauchbar, aber für eine hohe Ausfallrate bekannt, solltest also schon mal Geld für ein neues bei seite legen...



naja wenns soweit ist wird halt ein neues gekauft
wobei das 400u33 damals ja ziemlich überrascht hat was die leistung angeht

ps.habs gratis zu meinem pcgh abo bekommen


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Juli 2009)

Will jetzt nicht extra nen thread aufmachen aber das tagan 400u33 hat ja son schalter für den tubo mod oder sowas. 
was macht der schalter genau wenn ich den umlege?


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2009)

ich weiß das bei denn Piperockmodelen , ein schalter war um die Rails zusammenzuschalten , also keine viel 12V schienen sondern gebündelt eine Starke rail !

steht da nix in der anleitung ?

ja ist bei denn U33 auch so ! 

http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=26260


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Will jetzt nicht extra nen thread aufmachen aber das tagan 400u33 hat ja son schalter für den tubo mod oder sowas.
> was macht der schalter genau wenn ich den umlege?





poiu schrieb:


> ich weiß das bei denn Piperockmodelen , ein schalter war um die Rails zusammenzuschalten , also keine viel 12V schienen sondern gebündelt eine Starke rail!


Genau das macht dieser Schalter.

Der legt alle +12V Rails zusammen.
Ob mans braucht oder nicht, ansichtssache...


----------



## bobo_ju (17. Juli 2009)

Diesen Schalter von Tagan könnte schon nützlich sein, um die OCP (überstromschutz) bichen zu unterbunden , wenn es wirklich zu ein Peakverbrauch von Grafka kommt.

Hersteller wie "PC Power und Cooling"  hat ein +12V single Rail  und somit ist die +12V besonders belastbar.
Könnte aber auch gefährlich werden, dann einige Geräte wie Festplatten nicht immer 60A auf der +12V braucht. Manchmal könnte es schon beim defekten HDD und DVD LAufwerk zu Kabelbrand kommen, da das Netzteil der Stromzuhr beim hochen Amperebereich nicht gleich abriegelt.

Der Hersteller NesteQ hat bei deren Modelle das sogenannte "+12V Power Plus Technology".
Die haben nämlich getrennten +12V Schienen für peripheren Geräten und single Rail +12V speziell für Grafka und CPU.

Allerdings in der Regel kommt man auch mit 20A auf der +12V aus.
Nur für Extrem Gamers, die gerne Übertakten,  könnte solche Speziallösung interessant sein.

Auch der CoolerMaster M520 dürfte für die meisten Anwendungen ausreichend sein.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (22. Juli 2009)

Ich selbst habe den Fehler begangen mir ein Cooler Master 620W Real Power zu kaufen. 
An sich ist das Netzteil okay, allerdings finde ich die Kabel schlecht, irgendwie zu steif, wenn ich diese hinter meinen Mainboard-Schlitten stecke beult sich die Seitenwand irgendwie immer extrem, das ist bei meinem Silverstone Strider 850W nichtmal so wenn ich nahezu alle Kabel reinstecke.


----------



## Buddha (23. Juli 2009)

Tagchen,

besitze auch das Netzteil und kann es nicht kritisieren, wie auch ^^ naja jeder bildet seine eigene Meinung und das auch zu recht, wobei man auch einfach sagen muss, dass wenn man etwas besitzt und damit zufrieden ist, dann kann man es auch nicht schlecht darstellen. Falls das Netzteil kaputt gehen sollte, dann hat man ja noch die Garantie die 5 jahre beträgt und bestimmt nicht ohne Grund. Also mir sind die Meinungen anderer nicht so wichtig solange die keine eigene Erfahrung damit gemacht haben. Es ist schon interessant was manche so alles über Netzteile wissen Respekt* 

greetz.


----------

